# Any recommendations for a Corn Free Pellet?



## Rextos (Nov 13, 2020)

i've learned that over the years many parrots (and humans, including me) can develop an intolerance to corn which can cause symptoms like polyuria and since I still need to wait a bit for my avian specialist appointment I want to try to switch my bird to a pellet that doesn't have corn to see if that helps him

Currently using harrisons.

I tried caitec but even with the parakeet version the pellets are way too big. I tried eating it myself and it tastes okay, but my bird wont eat it at all and for some reason after an hour or 2 it starts to smell like dogfood when you leave it out :S

what other pellets are corn free? can't seem to find many!

otherwise if i could find a way to get this caitec pellet to look like a harrison pellet i think he would eat it. any tool that i can use to crush them into smaller chunks the same size as the harrison pellet?

i'd say they are maybe 5 times bigger than a harrisons superfine. I put them in a napkin and hit them with the round end of a screwdriver to crush some up a bit. Hopefully he will eat them

Gah I gotta do the pellet battle again. Went through hell getting him to eat harrisons though that was easier cos i had 2 budgies then and when one pecked at it the other would eat it and then the other would eat. Hopefully I can get him on this caitec because it seems to be the only corn free pellet. There is Tops, but it doesn't have Vitamin D. They say it has "natural vitamin d" but thats not enough and its not a "complete food" though yes i know pellets shouldn't be 100% of a birds diet.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Did you do a google-search using the phrase "Corn-Free Pellets for Budgies"?

Best Parrot Pellets of 2021

Tops Parrot Food Pellets*


----------



## Rextos (Nov 13, 2020)

FaeryBee said:


> *Did you do a google-search using the phrase "Corn-Free Pellets for Budgies"?
> 
> Best Parrot Pellets of 2021
> 
> Tops Parrot Food Pellets*


yeah but like I said those all have corn and TOPS doesn't have vitamin D


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You can always give a Vitamin D supplement. Sometimes you have to accept that things are not always optimal. 🤕
💜💜 Best wishes!*


----------



## blueskies (Jul 14, 2021)

@Rextos Harrison’s Adult Lifetime Mash has no corn! It is like a powder/finely crushed pellet, however, so it may take some time for your budgies to take to it. I started off offering it to my budgie as a wet paste. I had to use my index finger and thumb to act as a “beak” and pretend to “eat” it to get her interested and to show her that it’s food. She started enjoying the wet mash in no time and I was able to wean her on to just the dry mash over the span of about 2 weeks. I probably could have weaned her faster, but I wanted to make sure she was eating well first.

ETA: I also offer TOPs to my budgie, but I crush it into small bits/powder because when she tries to eat the pellets as they are, they just pop out of her beak! She doesn’t seem to have the grip or crushing power to break them apart. She definitely doesn’t like the TOPs but when I put it into a stainless steel coop cup that has a shiny finish, she’s willing to eat some. I think it’s because she sees her reflection (we call it her “bowl buddy” LOL) which entices her to eat it.

Oh and here’s a link that I found very helpful for comparing the different pellets (note that is from 2018): Pellets for Parrots


----------

